# Simone Thomalla - 22.01.2021 22:00 TV NDR-TALK Show



## sluderjan (22 Jan. 2021)

Simone Thomalla heute zu Gast in der NDR TALK Show. Ebenso Vater und Tochter Stumph.


----------



## Death Row (23 Jan. 2021)

Ich glaub das ist eher was frür den Request-Bereich.


----------

